# Gabriel Jesus



## ralf (24 Settembre 2015)

Nome completo: Gabriel Fernando de Jesus
Data di nascita: 03/apr/1997
Luogo di nascita: São Paulo (SP) Brasile
Età: 18
Altezza: 1,77 m
Peso: 73 kg
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: Attaccante – Punta centrale
Piede: destro

Ho visto qualche partita del Palmeiras e lo trovo molto molto interessante. Sicuramente il miglior attaccante del Brasilerao.
Su di lui pare ci sia già un forte interessamento della Roma.


----------



## ralf (24 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Settembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su di lui pare ci sia già un forte interessamento della Roma.



Basta Ragazzini


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Uppo, perchè è partito abbastanza alla grande.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Uppo, perchè è partito abbastanza alla grande.


L'ho visto il giorno del suo esordio nel City...che dire...è un predestinato...
Sono pronto a scommettere...a breve diventerà un top player mondiale


----------



## Baresinho (11 Febbraio 2017)

Facciamo una statua a guardiola, questo sarebbe andato a gli sfogati.
Non avrei retto un attacco Perisic Icardi Gabriel. 
Sucate maiali


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2017)

peccato stagione finita


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2018)

Si è rotto di nuovo, fuori altri 3 mesi.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si è rotto di nuovo, fuori altri 3 mesi.



Madonna, mi sembra come Ronaldo, porello. Fortissimo ma di cristallo.


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Madonna, mi sembra come Ronaldo, porello. Fortissimo ma di cristallo.



Si ha una sfiga pazzesca... però secondo me in Premier giocano troppe partite, soprattutto durante il periodo natalizio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si è rotto di nuovo, fuori altri 3 mesi.


Se iniziamo già con gli infortuni, finirà col perdersi presto.


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se iniziamo già con gli infortuni, finirà col perdersi presto.



Peccato perchè stava facendo un'ottima stagione.
10 goals 4 assists in 24 partite


----------

